# tocho / tocha



## Mollet

Hola! Tengo un par de dudas al traducir la palabra _*'tocha'*_ en francés en la frase siguiente:

"Terri era una negra de complexión rotunda, *tocha*, que acentuaba aún más su masculinidad sirviendo copas y cantando vestida de cowboy."
_Lugares que no quiero compartir con nadie, de Elvira Lindo. _

Al buscar *'tocha'*, encontré que podía significar *'niaise'* en francés pero también referirse a un libro muy extenso, muy largo o pesado de leer (tipo _Les Misérables _de Victor Hugo). ¿Aquí hablamos del carácter o de la apariencia física de Terri? Entiendo que *'tocha' *se refiere aquí a su apariencia física pero sin estar totalmente segura...

Mi propuesta de traducción es la siguiente:

"Terri était une Noire à la physionomie massive, un vrai pavé, ce qui accentuait encore plus sa masculinité lorsqu’elle servait des verres et chantait habillée en cow-boy."

También pensé en *'costaude' *ou _*'très carrée'*_... ¿Alguién tiene una mejor propuesta? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

Il est écrit plus loin :
La voz de Terri era tan poderosa como su aspecto
y un torso compacto, que le unía el pecho con la barriga,

Je pense qu'on décrit son physique, je ne la vois pas "carrée" mais plutôt "ronde", une tour, un tonneau, sans taille...
Il me semble que je garderais "massive" pour tocha, reste à trouver un qualificatif pour rotunda : corpulente ???? obèse ??? rondouillarde ??? et pourquoi pas tout simplement forte (ce que je préfère, mais je ne suis pas traductrice)??? En pensant à Obélix : enveloppée....
Puisqu'il est question plus loin de "poderosa" : puissante  ??????

Je ne suis pas sûre que "physionomie" qui se réfère plutôt au visage, soit le mot le plus approprié pour complexión. Vérifie sur le dico.


----------



## In-Su

Au risque de dire une bêtise, se peut-il que _tocha_ se rapporte à _negra_ plutôt qu'à _complexión_ ?


----------



## Paquita

Oui, j'y ai pensé, mais cela change-t-il le sens et la traduction ? C'est une description physique... alors qu'elle soit de complexión tocha ou simplement tocha, je ne vois guère de différence dans le résultat... ni dans la traduction, vu qu'il s'agit de traduire, pas de faire l'analyse du texte... Mais je répète, je ne suis pas traductrice.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, mais  ce qui suit est extrait de cet article au sujet du livre (c'est moi qui colore le nom) :
*



En el Rose’Turn los camareros hacían turnos para cantar, o por ser más esactos, los turnos los hacían para atender las mesas. La cantante más brillante de todos ellos era Terri White.

Click to expand...

*  Il se peut fort bien que je me trompe, mais si la Terri de la phrase est bien Terri White, comment décririez-vous sa constitution ?


----------



## jprr

Le DRAE dit :


> tocho, cha
> Quizá del lat. vulg. _*tuscŭlus,_ dim. de _tuscus_ 'grosero'.
> 1. adj. Tosco, inculto, tonto, necio.
> 2. m. Lingote de hierro.
> [...]


Ce qui me fait penser à "brute de décoffrage", "mal équarrie", "pas vraiment finie" - mais ce ne sont que des suppositions, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu utiliser ce mot en situation.



Nicomon said:


> comment décririez-vous sa constitution ?


Ben... "robuste" peut-être ? ou "athlétique" ; du moins le cou et les mandibules n'évoquent pas une fine  fleur fragile,


----------



## Nicomon

Je serais très étonnée que ce soit  le sens  _tonto/inculto_ dans le contexte.

J'espère qu'on me pardonnera les deux petits mots anglais de ce qui suit :


> Traducir "tocho" a Inglés: huge, enormous
> Sinónimos en Español de "tocho": enorme, gigantesco, inmenso, monumental, vasto, de tamaño colosal,  enormísimo


  Il me semble bien que c'est le sens voulu.  Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire _énorme, gigantesque ou immense_, mais j'aime bien _robuste  _ou simplement_ forte, _comme Paquita a suggéré_. _

Dans le même ordre d'idées que puissante, il me vient :_   à la stature imposante._


----------



## In-Su

¿Existe un diccionario monolingüe que confirma que el adjetivo _tocho_ puede significar corpulento, robusto, grueso, etc.?


----------



## Nicomon

Je l'ai bien lu comme un adjectif.  Je continue de penser que c'est un sens un peu élargi de la définition 3 sur *cette page* du dico espagnol de WR.


> *tocho, cha*
> col. De gran tamaño:
> es un tocho de tío.


Dans la phrase exemple,  tio =  individu (je crois).

Également lu :


> Sinónimos en Español de "tocho": gordo, grueso, barrigón, corpulento, de carnes abundantes, entrado en carnes, gordiflón, metido en carnes
> Definir significado de "tocho": Que tiene muchas carnes.



Plusieurs autres dicos espagnols (unilingues) sont listés sur cette page :
Dictionnaire espagnol français, Traduction en ligne - LEXILOGOS >>

Je ne les ai pas tous consultés ; je vous laisse le plaisir de poursuivre l'exercice.


----------



## Paquita

Nicomon said:


> Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire _énorme, gigantesque ou immense_,
> 
> Dans le même ordre d'idées que puissante, il me vient :_   à la stature imposante._


D'après la photo de ce lien Google Image Result for https://c8.alamy.com/compfr/c24pd4/terri-white-et-donna-barnet-apres-la-soiree-douverture-de-la-partie-comedie-musicale-classique-finians-rainbow-tenu-a-la-bryant-c24pd4.jpg
elle n'était pas très grande... mais plutôt "bien en chair", notamment du haut...
Peut-on parler de stature imposante ?
Et il me semble que complexión fait surtout référence à sa constitution, son squelette, son allure générale alors que stature évoque la hauteur, la dimension verticale.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense que t'as raison, Paquita.  
Il me semblait que ça allait bien avec « voix puissante », mais ça ne marche pas.

Je l'imaginais plus grande et que ça pouvait expliquer la référence à son côté viril dans la phrase. 
À moins que sa conjointe Donna Barnett porte des chaussures à talons échasse sur cette photo ?

Dernière suggestion :  ...  _de forte carrure. _
Fin de l'intermède.  Je retourne sur le forum anglais-français.


----------



## In-Su

Nicomon, votre citation est incomplète :


			
				WR said:
			
		

> *tocho, cha*
> 1. adj. Que es un poco torpe o necio.
> 2. *m.* col. Libro muy grueso o largo y pesado:
> _tengo que estudiarme estos dos tochos para el examen final._
> 3. col. De gran tamaño:
> _es un tocho de tío._


D'une part, comme la définition n°3 n'indique pas de classe grammaticale, cela veut dire qu'elle concerne la même classe grammaticale que la définition précédente : un substantif. Même si _un tocho de_ était une locution adjectivale, _tocho_ n'en resterait pas moins un substantif. D'autre part, j'ai consulté les dictionnaires unilingues donnés par Lexilogos ; résultats :
- RAE : un sens adj. de _tocho_ = _necio_
- Esencial : même chose
- Dudas : _tocho_ pas répertorié
- El País : idem
- diccionarios.com : un sens adj. = _tonto_
- Wikcionario  : un sens adj. = Falto de urbanidad, inteligencia y elegancia.
_- _TheFreeDictionary : adj. = _necio, tonto_
- DicLib : rien
- Educalingo : cite la RAE

Par surcroît, je vois que vous avez *** mot supprimé règle 10 omis la source connue pour être peu fiable de la citation ci-dessous :


			
				wordmagicsoft.com said:
			
		

> Sinónimos en Español de "tocho": gordo, grueso, barrigón, corpulento, de carnes abundantes, entrado en carnes, gordiflón, metido en carnes
> Definir significado de "tocho": Que tiene muchas carnes.


***règle 10


----------



## Nicomon

In-Su said:


> Nicomon, votre citation est incomplète


  J'ai bien écrit :


Nicomon said:


> un sens un peu élargi de la définition 3


 Alors... je n'ai cité que la troisième définition, en mettant le lien vers la page.  Il n'est pas rare que des substantifs soient adjectivés.  J'ai bêtement imaginé que c'était pareil en espagnol.

Je n'ai *pas* omis la source.   Pourquoi l'omettre quand il est facile de la trouver?
En passant, je précise que c'était la même pour les citations des posts 7 et 9.
Je ne savais pas que cette source était peu fiable ; sinon, je ne l'aurais pas citée.

Mais puisqu'il est trop tard, voici le lien direct.
*tocho - traducción de inglés - Diccionario Español-Inglés de Word Magic*

Au fait, que suggères-tu ?
Que l'auteure a vraiment écrit que Terri White (dont je suis à peu près sûre qu'il est question) est idiote ?
Et tu trouves que ça irait bien avec la suite de la phrase ?   Moi, je ne crois pas...


----------



## Paquita

C'est peut-être de ma faute... désolée 
Pour avoir trouvé, cité et interprété des passages allant dans le sens d'un "tocha" adjectif complétant rotunda... 

Rien dans le texte d'où est extraite cette phrase ne permet non plus de penser qu'elle était "niaise" car  il y a de fortes chances qu'il s'agisse de Terri White qui a travaillé plus de 10 ans comme serveuse/chanteuse avant de tomber dans la misère et de s'en sortir.
La photo que j'ai mise en lien la représente avec "sa femme" Dona Barnett (voir ici, en anglais Terri White - Wikipedia). Le texte dit plus loin : para la celebración de bodas gays. Terri, la mujer vestida de cowboy, se iba a casar con una joyera. Ce qui semble indiquer qu'il s'agit bien de la même.

Alors s'il faut comprendre tocha comme grosera, necia, je propose balourde BALOURD : Définition de BALOURD
Sans être niaise, elle peut manquer de finesse avec son cigare son aspect masculin et ses habits de cow-boy... ou comme proposait Jp "être brute de décoffrage".


----------



## In-Su

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, que suggères-tu ?
> Que l'auteure a vraiment écrit que Terri White (dont je suis à peu près sûre qu'il est question) est idiote ?
> Et tu trouves que ça irait bien avec la suite de la phrase ? Moi, je ne crois pas...


Cite le passage où je suggère cela.
[règle 10]
Avec votre raisonnement, c'est comme si un hispanophone tombait sur le mot _pavé_ (dalle ; gros bouquin) et s'amusait à l'employer comme un adjectif : « Cass Elliot était une femme très "pavée" ! » J'ai simplement demandé si un dictionnaire confirmait que le sens du substantif (quelque chose de volumineux) pouvait s'appliquer à l'adjectif également et on me répond en me citant un sens substantif du mot. J'attends toujours une réponse sérieuse, faute de quoi il est parfaitement justifiable de rejeter cette hypothèse.


----------



## Nicomon

Paquita said:


> C'est peut-être de ma faute... désolée.
> Pour avoir trouvé, cité et interprété des passages allant dans le sens d'un "tocha" adjectif complétant rotunda...


 Il faut dire que l'interprétation initiale de Mollet _(carrée, costaude) _semblait aller dans ce sens aussi. 

Alors, si ensuite on trouve ce sens dans un dico qu'on ne sait pas « peu fiable » eh bien... on peut ramer longtemps. Moi aussi,  j'ai vu un lien avec  _tocho (de libro) = gros livre / pavé._
Dans le genre jeu de mots faciles, disons que cette dame est « _volumineuse_ ».

Quelqu'un a l'adresse courriel de l'auteure Elvira Lindo ?
À moins de mettre un message sur sa page Facebook ?


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
No me choca en absoluto que seemplee _tocha_ como sinónimo de _gruesa_, y las propuestas de Paquita (post 2) para su traducción EN ESTA FRASE me parecen muy pertinentes, con la salvedad del nivel de lenguaje (pero no encuentro en francés ninguna palabra "familiar" para hacer mi propia propuesta).
Y como a otros participantes en este hilo me queda claro que estamos en una descripción *física*.


In-Su said:


> ¿Existe un diccionario monolingüe que confirma que el adjetivo _tocho_ puede significar corpulento, robusto, grueso, etc.?


No lo sé, no he buscado, pero sería una buena idea preguntar en el Solo español (diccionario en vivo y en directo) si el adjetivo tocho/a ha cambiado de sentido en los últimos años.


----------



## Paquita

Madame Barberin said:


> sería una buena idea preguntar en el Solo español (diccionario en vivo y en directo) si el adjetivo tocho/a ha cambiado de sentido en los últimos años.


Hecho. tocha
Gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## Nicomon

Merci à vous deux.  
Les opinions sont partagées, si je compare celle de Madame Barberin, ici, à celle de Circunflejo sur l'autre fil.

Si  le sens est vraiment _tosca_... je ne suis pas inspirée pour le traduire dans le contexte.
J'avoue ne pas raffoler de _balourde_  (que j'associe à _maladroite/empotée_)  ou _brute de décoffrage_.
Et je n'aime guère plus _grossière / mal dégrossie / inélégante / lourdaude.    _

À moins que le sens soit [***]_ allure de camionneuse ? _ Mais ça me semble nettement trop péjoratif.

Merci d'éviter l'usage de l'anglais sur ce forum


----------



## jprr

Madame Barberin said:


> Y como a otros participantes en este hilo me queda claro que estamos en una descripción *física*.


par le contexte, cela semble évident... et je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse uniquement de la "quantité de matière", comme si nous parlions de l'épaisseur d'un bouquin.


Nicomon said:


> J'avoue ne pas raffoler de [...] _brute de décoffrage_.[...]
> À moins que le sens soit  [***]_ allure de camionneuse ?_


Ben... à quoi ressemble un "Lingote de hierro" au sortir de la fonderie (entrée 2 du DRAE) avant ébarbage et transformation..

Ceci dit, jusque là, ce fil manque assez curieusement d'avis d'hispanophones.


----------



## Nicomon

> Merci d'éviter l'usage de l'anglais sur ce forum


 Je suis désolée.  J'ai bêtement cru après avoir lu *cette page* en suivant le lien de Cath.S. sur *ce fil* que le mot anglais se disait aussi en français. 


jprr said:


> Ben... à quoi ressemble un "Lingote de hierro" au sortir de la fonderie (entrée 2 du DRAE)


   Je conviens que ça va pour un lingot de fer mais je n'y peux rien si je n'aime pas « brute de décoffrage »
- qui n'est pas courant au Québec - pour le contexte.  

Pour les avis d'hispanophones, tu peux cliquer sur le lien vers le fil "tocha" que Paquita a ouvert sur le forum
Sólo Español  (voir post 18).   Chacun interprète à sa façon.   Les exemples donnés par Ballenero semblent aller dans le sens de _baraquée / de forte carrure._

Mais entre temps, je pense qu'on a perdu  Mollet.
Et moi, il est  temps que je quitte vraiment ce fil, qui me hante. Vous m'avez assez vue.


----------



## Mollet

Merci à toutes et à tous! (oui toujours là, ou du moins de retour, de vacances)

Après avoir lu avec attention vos propositions, je suis de plus en plus convaincue du fait que l'on parle ici de l'apparence physique de Terri White et non de sa personnalité. Ce qui coïncide avec ce qui précède et suit dans l'extrait en question. Je pense qu'on est donc plus sur une description de sa carrure ici.

Le forum espagnol (merci Paquita pour le lien et l'initiative!) a l'air de le confirmer, quelqu'un de grand, avec une stature imposante. La mention d'une personne ayant peu de manières, pas très délicate, pas très fine a également été proposée à plusieurs reprises.

Malgré tout, le doute est toujours présent parmi les participants du forum espagnol: à défaut d'un jeu de mots sur l'idée d'un livre épais (volumineuse, pavé), est-ce que ça pourrait être un terme qui s'accorde entre les deux définitions? Quelqu'un avait proposé 'camionneuse': ce terme me paraît un pont idéal entre l'idée de grande, massive, corpulente et en même temps une personne (dans les esprits et l'imaginaire collectif et populaire) de pas très pensant, raffiné? 

Cela rejoint aussi l'idée de masculinité, de garçon manqué et de gouine que Lindo atribut à Terri... Car Elvira Lindo use et abuse (à mon humble avis) de descriptions péjoratives à l'égard de Terri (et des homosexuels en général) tout le long du texte traduisant une homophobie latente et mal cachée, ce qui pourrait fonctionner avec le terme de 'camioneuse'... Terme que je ne trouve dans aucun dictionnaire. Quelqu'un a-t'il un synonyme à proposer, une opinion? 

Encore merci. Pour celles et ceux que ça intéresse, je serai certainement capable dans les semaines à venir d'avoir la traduction française du livre (de Christine Defoin) et (j'espère!) de lui demander son avis sur la question. Peut-être a-t'elle dû également faire appel à Elvira Lindo de son côté lors de la traduction...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Para mí, el equivalente de tocho en francés hablando de apariencia física, sería *ramassé* o *mastoc*.


----------



## Paquita

Trapue ???


----------

